# How high on the apitiude test do you have to get to become a vehicle tech?



## Rcmpwarrior (14 Jul 2012)

I already took the aptitude test for the reserves, and i got 1) Mobile support, 2) infantry 3) cook ( i believe that's what they were just looking for at the time off my application), but i want to be a vehicle tech in  the reg forces, they said that before i write the next app test i'll have to prove to them that im ready.  im just wondering if any one knows the minimum for a veh tech


----------



## MikeL (14 Jul 2012)

The aptitude test(CFAT) is the same test for both Reserve and Regular Force.

You won't find out what each trades scoring is.  Even if you did how would that help you?  Study what you need to work on,  and do better on your next test.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

How many times can you take the app test?


----------



## MikeL (15 Jul 2012)

I don't know,  IMO you should search the forums,  I'm pretty sure the answer is on here somewhere
or
Ask the CFRC
or
Wait on it and keep checking back here in the hope someone who does know will see this thread and post in it.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2012)

Tyler, did they tell you that you don't qualify for Vehicle tech?

You should have got a piece of paper with a bunch of stuff you qualified for.  You probably wouldn't be able to make heads or tails of everything but one of us could help.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Tyler, did they tell you that you don't qualify for Vehicle tech?
> 
> You should have got a piece of paper with a bunch of stuff you qualified for.  You probably wouldn't be able to make heads or tails of everything but one of us could help.



They only told me what i qualified for they didn't show me anything,


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2012)

Okay but when they told you what you qualified for did they only tell you that you qualified  for the 3 things you mentioned in your first post or did they list off a bunch of trades like infantry armored artillery medic clerk mechanic technician pilot etc..


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2012)

Go see a CFRC. What you are doing in this thread is pointless.

That's it, that's all.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

only what i listed above


----------



## Maxadia (15 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Okay but when they told you what you qualified for did they only tell you that you qualified  for the 3 things you mentioned in your first post or did they list off a bunch of trades like infantry armored artillery medic clerk mechanic technician pilot etc..



When I did my aptitude, it was the same....I was qualified for all three that I applied for.  

Did I qualify for others?  I have no clue - I'd have to check with the CFRC about that.

Which, Tyler, is what you should do.  Call and let them know you'd like to find out what all the different trades are that you qualified for.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> When I did my aptitude, it was the same....I was qualified for all three that I applied for.
> 
> Did I qualify for others?  I have no clue - I'd have to check with the CFRC about that.
> 
> Which, Tyler, is what you should do.  Call and let them know you'd like to find out what all the different trades are that you qualified for.



Thanks! i re-applied for the reserves as a cook for the time being so i have to go back down to the office at the end of the month anyways to see where my application is and to see when i can write my aptitude test for the reg force.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2012)

Good idea. And good luck.

Just FYI, in the Infantry you get to cook (rations) ALL the time.  Just food for thought


----------



## British Army (15 Jul 2012)

Tyler H said:
			
		

> im just wondering if any one knows the minimum for a veh tech



It was 35 when I did it in October last year.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

UK2CA said:
			
		

> It was 35 when I did it in October last year.



Do you know a site where i can find the minimum standards for the trades?


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Good idea. And good luck.
> 
> Just FYI, in the Infantry you get to cook (rations) ALL the time.  Just food for thought



This brings me to my other deli ma, i have v4 vision so i couldn't get into the infantry ;( but i believe that veh tech has a minimum of v4


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jul 2012)

Tyler H said:
			
		

> Do you know a site where i can find the minimum standards for the trades?



It won't help you. At all. Not one bit.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jul 2012)

Tyler H said:
			
		

> This brings me to my other deli ma, i have v4 vision so i couldn't get into the infantry ;( but i believe that veh tech has a minimum of v4




Yes,  Veh Tech minimum vision is V4
ref
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-E-eng.asp

Also,  it's dilemma not deli ma

Like Cdn Aviator said,  knowing the minimum standard won't help you at all.  If you didn't qualify the first time you took the test,  study more and work on what you didn't do well in.  Wasting time trying to figure out CFAT scores you need for the trade isn't going to benefit you,  but studying will.  Stop over thinking and just practice what you did poor on.


----------



## Rcmpwarrior (15 Jul 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yes,  Veh Tech minimum vision is V4
> ref
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/CFP-PFC-154/AN-E-eng.asp
> 
> Also,  it's dilemma not deli ma



Thanks again grammar wasn't my best subject


----------

